# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  نظام التأريض الكهربائي في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية

## عاطف غالب عباسي

على الرغم من أن غالبية حوادث الصعق الكهربائي، ونسبة لا يستهان بها من الحرائق تعود أسبابها لعيوب في نظام التأريض الكهربائي سواء من طرف المواطن أو من طبيعة نظام التأريض العام ذاته، إلا أن هذا النظام لم يلق حتى الآن ما يستحق من دراسة وتشريعات رغم ارتباطه الوثيق بسلامة وأمن المواطن.
ومع وجود أنظمة تأريض عديدة في العالم يناسب كل منها منطقة أو نظام توزيع كهربائي معين، وتهدف جميعها إلى تحقيق سلامة المستخدم (المواطن) واستقرار الشبكات ومراعاة التكاليف المترتبة ما أمكن، إلا أنه يلاحظ عدم اعتماد نظام تأريض موحد لشركات توزيع الطاقة الكهربائية الثلاثة في المملكة، ويبدو أن هذا عائد لاختلاف ظروف وأزمنة نشوء هذه الشركات وعدم وجود تشريع بهذا الخصوص.
للاطلاع على الموضوع كاملاً، الذهاب للرابط: 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/orb31z
أو:
http://depositfiles.com/files/pfgqpvt1a

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (8):

----------

